# Configuration imprimante -> Encre Noire (par défaut)



## Leo80 (22 Septembre 2004)

Est-il possible de configurer par défaut le choix de l'encre (encre noire) dans la fenêtre de dialogue d'impression. Je possède une EPSON Stylus Color 740 USB, un G4 avec OS X 10.3
J'utilise un programme fait sous Revolution (avec Transcript) avec lequel je n'imprime que des textes (donc en noir uniquement), et sans utiliser de fenêtre de dialogue d'impression.
Sous OS 9, on pouvait choisir qu'une fois "Encre Noire" et ensuite, à chaque fois qu'on relançait l'application, le choix "Encre Noire" restait. Sous OS X, à chaque fois qu'on relance une application, Encre Couleur se met toujours par défaut.
Si je ne veux que Encre Noire, c'est pour que ça aille plus vite. C'est pour cette raison aussi que je ne veux pas de fenêtre de dialogue d'impression.

Merci d'avance si vous avez une solution.


----------



## theric (23 Septembre 2004)

Personnellement j'ai le mème problème.Voici comment je règle mon problème.J'enregistre mes donnèes dans préréglages sous un autre nom(N&B,comme exemple) ensuite quand j'ai besoin d'imprimer en noir et blanc je clique 2 fois sur N&B  dans la case préréglage avec la souris .


----------



## Dan le breton (3 Octobre 2004)

vous allez dans imprimer , il y a "standart" vous choisissez votre config noir ou couleur ou photo etc ... ouis vous faites toujours dans la fenetre imprimer un clic sur standart et se droule la bande "enregistrer sous...." par exemple Noir puis vous avez noir affichez et lors de la prochaine impression vous aurez votre nouvelle config noir par defaut si vous avez plusieurs config comme moi lors de la premiere d'une serie d'impression vous choisissez ensuite toutes les suivantes sont comme definies
a plus kenavo


----------

